# Dog Food Chat - Contest



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

A lot of forums I have participated in do cool little contest such as:


Picture of the week/month
Best Post of the week/month
Most helpful/funniest post of the week/month

Anyone have any ideas on a cool contest. 

I could put together a doggie gift basket that could include maybe some of the following:


Dog Treats
Gift Cards
Dog Toys

This also would be a good way to attract new members to help up grow.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I like that idea! Sounds like fun.


----------



## bellamicuore (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would love to participate in something like that!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I think a picture contest would be ideal. Fun, simple, and no room for people to get into heated discussions about. I think it would be fun to have themed weeks. Like..."weirdest sleeping pose" or "funniest face" etc.

I am assuming we would do votes? But we would have to be a bit on the look out. Though having a contest and gift baskets would definitely recruit new members, it could cause members to create many accounts to just vote for themselves. Unless we do a post minimum before being allowed to participate in contests. 

Either way, excellent idea.

GreenDog, if you need help with anything, let me know. I got my own business and I literally sit in front of the comp all day so I'm logged onto forums all day. Haha. Bad Economy = Slow as heck @ work.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

Sounds good, count me in.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats a pretty good idea, I like the theme of the week idea. We will get something rolling and have some fun with it.


BabyHusky said:


> I think a picture contest would be ideal. Fun, simple, and no room for people to get into heated discussions about. I think it would be fun to have themed weeks. Like..."weirdest sleeping pose" or "funniest face" etc.
> 
> I am assuming we would do votes? But we would have to be a bit on the look out. Though having a contest and gift baskets would definitely recruit new members, it could cause members to create many accounts to just vote for themselves. Unless we do a post minimum before being allowed to participate in contests.
> 
> ...


----------



## Russell (Aug 31, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> I think a picture contest would be ideal. Fun, simple, and no room for people to get into heated discussions about. I think it would be fun to have themed weeks. Like..."weirdest sleeping pose" or "funniest face" etc.
> 
> I am assuming we would do votes? But we would have to be a bit on the look out. Though having a contest and gift baskets would definitely recruit new members, it could cause members to create many accounts to just vote for themselves. Unless we do a post minimum before being allowed to participate in contests.
> 
> ...


I agree.. a themed picture of the month.. very good idea.. :-D


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

any update on this? I'd love for it to start!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I have planned for this to start when we hit the 500 members mark. I am really looking forward to getting this going.


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Two thumbs up, I'm in...


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm looking forward to it!!


----------



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

*me too!*

sounds like fun to me!:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

So we umm hit 500 members... can we have the contest now? *smiles*


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

GREAT IDEA!!!

Although I don't do pictures cuz I'm not adept at it. I would love to see others' pictures. It would be so much fun!


----------



## ILuvLabs (Oct 27, 2008)

There are over 800 members now.......time for the contests to begin!

I love prizes......:biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Count me in! I love taking pictures of my furry family and showing them off to anyone that will look!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah i have several folders dedicated to my pets' cuteness.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I was waiting for this one to come up. I will work on it this weekend and get something up and rolling


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

The prizes don't have to be huge or anything, I just love photo contests.


----------

